# WMAA Camp 2005



## NARC (Jun 7, 2005)

%-} This was the first WMAA "Buffalo Camp" I ever  attended and it was great all around!  Featured Instructors did a fantastic job and material covered was interesting.  Saw many "new faces" and ran into a few "old faces" (Jeff and Dan).  The Banquet Dinner was a great "spread" and the Children's Demo Team was the "Hit" of the night!  Congrads on your much earned and deserved promotion Datu Tim (9th Degree) from the Board! 
%-}


----------



## ace (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes This Camp truely "Rocked"
The Mix of FMA & MMA was Great.

I would like to see some of this stuff go on a Video.


----------

